# Used furniture



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi all.

We are looking for used furniture. Anyone know some good shops or websites with classifieds? I am sure there is a lot of things for sale for the moment. We will take down our own furniture when we have decided where we want to stay so we will not buy new stuff here


Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Have a look at bazaraki.com Anders.


----------



## rac1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Anders

Google <snip> and take a look in classified section under general for sale. Always a lot of furniture items for sale & most ads have photos. 

Good luck & warm welcome to you & family in Cyprus!

Racheal


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

rac1 said:


> Anders
> 
> Google <snip> and take a look in classified section under general for sale. Always a lot of furniture items for sale & most ads have photos.
> 
> ...


Anders youshould have got the name of that site which I have snipped out of this post in your email. If not let me know and I will tell you it.
I can't leave it on the forum as it is a competing service, also having a forum.

Rac1 please do not promote competing services here.
Thanks


----------



## rac1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Apologies, :doh: 

Racheal


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi all.
> 
> We are looking for used furniture. Anyone know some good shops or websites with classifieds? I am sure there is a lot of things for sale for the moment. We will take down our own furniture when we have decided where we want to stay so we will not buy new stuff here
> 
> ...


Hi Anders,

My favourite place is on Facebook (I hope this doesn't count as an ad  )
Just type in: Paphos Buy & Sell anything in Paphos 
It's a great place, we bought many things there, they have furniture too and because many people are selling their stuff and moving you can find quality furniture for peanuts


----------



## die7 (Nov 6, 2012)

sent you a pm


----------

